# looking for a good printing software



## che (Dec 16, 1998)

Hi can anybody reccomend a good software to print business cards, labels, envelopes etc. something easy to use ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You can buy the Avery business card paper, and design/print them right from your word proccessor, such as MS Word or Corel Wordperfect.


----------



## jdemnyan1116 (Mar 18, 2000)

I use Printmaster 12 platinum for my personel, and my business applications. I have tried a few others, and have stuck with printmaster. had pm 8, 10 and now 12.


----------



## che (Dec 16, 1998)

thanks , can the print master print invoices for business as well ?
I need a software mor for my business that can print business cards , envelopes, letterheads ,labels, and invoices thanks again!


----------



## jdemnyan1116 (Mar 18, 2000)

Printmaster makes different models. They have the platinum series, gold series, each series does something different. I have made labels, they have more labels then I could ever use, address, business, clear, all size business and address labels, envelopes are a breeze, used them for both addressing and for the return address. Letterheads are no problem, although I have never had to use one. Invoices I have not seen on printmaster but usually microsoft word or wordperfect which is usually on your computer already has a type of invoice. Have printed business cards on printmaster, works good. Its a good idea to read the box to see if what you need comes with the software. There is also one out there that is called the Print Shop. It is more for businesses. It has letterheads, and invoices, resumes, along with all of the above, but not as big a selection. All of the above works good but it all depends on the printer. The better the printer, the better the quality. You can make T-shirts iron-ons, with the right paper, clear labels, reverse printing, etc. I really like it, but you have to read the box first.


----------

